# Anywhere to do the sperm test in London?



## sura (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi All

I am pretty new here.  I had horrible sperm stats - count, motility and morphology.  So I got my scrotal doppler test conducted in India and it came out with the possible Bilateral Varicoceles.  I then got operated for that in December 2008. 

Since then I am taking some multi-vitamin tablets + some Ayurvedic stuff.  I just wanted to check if all this has increased my sperm stats or not.  

Is there a place I can go and get some authentic tests done - preferably free i.e. NHS.  However, if it has long waiting times then maybe some clinic or pathology lab that I can go to and get it done? 

I tried to read through already available threads on this topic but couldnt find one.  I guess if there was a search facility I could have used one but there doesnt seem to be one, so apologies if I am repeating this question that was already discussed on the forum

Thanking you
Sura


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm sure there are plenty of places in London, but the only one that springs to mind is ARGC. Just Google for a few likely phrases, e.g. "sperm test" London or "Fertility Clinic" London.

If you want it done on the NHS, you probably have to go through your GP.

HTH

Neil


----------



## Bluebottle (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Sura,

There is a search facility on here - if you look at the top of the page, to the left hand side - in between "Index" and "Profile", you can search on there.

But I would think the best way to get a free test done (on the NHS) is to go to your GP. I think most other places will be private (if you arrange your own test) and you will have to pay. We paid £160 for our 3rd SA .. the first 2 were free on the NHS via our GP.

Good luck.


----------



## JSR_AKI (Jan 30, 2007)

Take a look at this place.

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=287&Itemid=292


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

TDL does them, there are also andology clinics in Harley street, HCA labs might, but you will need a Dr where the results get processed to.

Your GP might be able to send you for a test free
L x


----------

